# Are phones cheaper in US ??



## magneticme200 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey guys,

Ive been following the launch of Nokia N900 very religiously...
It is about to be launched on 14th Nov in US, and 16th Nov in UK..
What ive come across is that the pre-order price for n900 on the US website is 649USD which is app. 30000INR, while on the UK website it available for pre-order at a price of 499GBP which is app. 37000INR.
Though in case it comes to India i dnt think it ll launched any less than 37000INR, coz if N97 was launched at 35000INR this device is way ahead when compared to N97.
So my question is, that are the phones generally launched at a cheaper price in the US or is it this time only?>

thanks in advance

manan


----------



## magneticme200 (Nov 10, 2009)

guys tell me by ur past experiences!


----------



## Aspire (Nov 10, 2009)

The phones and laptops are definately cheaper in the US compared to India


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah definately products are ultra cheap in US
my friend got an Apple Ipod  available in INDIA for 9000/- for Rs.2000/- in US


----------



## papul1993 (Nov 10, 2009)

magneticme200: even if u wish to buy things from us, how would u buy them????


----------



## magneticme200 (Nov 16, 2009)

actually one of my frnds live thre...and he keeps coming to delhi.!
so i can tell him to buy gadgets...
i was thinking of getting myself a n900 frm him.....it costs 649$ ie around 30k,
while in uk it is 500GBP ie around 38k....though i dnt think its gonna be launched in india.
though with phones its a prob...
like u ll get phone nos in US format!

thnks for ur replies!


magneticme200


----------



## i_love_digit (Nov 17, 2009)

no they are not. Say you get an iPhone in US for $200, but then you are bound to pay $60 every month for two years

               $200
+($60x24)=1440
-----------------
                $1640
-----------------

In India, you can get the same thing under 30k (less than $600)


----------



## magneticme200 (Nov 18, 2009)

i_love_digit said:


> no they are not. Say you get an iPhone in US for $200, but then you are bound to pay $60 every month for two years
> 
> $200
> +($60x24)=1440
> ...



but u get the n900 sim free and contract free for 649$!


----------



## azzu (Nov 19, 2009)

^ if u get it here in 
India u will rather get the Warranty 
if u wish to take the Risk then its ok


----------



## desiibond (Nov 19, 2009)

The phone market in India and USA are totally different.

In USA, a phone that is available and locked to a service provider is dead cheap or even free but you are locked for a year or more. if you look at the unlocked phones, most of their price is higher than that in India or Asia. 

I would say two thumbs up to phone market in India where nobody encourages the lock-in contracts and instead prefer paying the entire amount in one shot and have the freedom of changing service provider.

Gadgets are cheaper in USA but not phones.


----------



## magneticme200 (Nov 29, 2009)

desiibond said:


> The phone market in India and USA are totally different.
> 
> In USA, a phone that is available and locked to a service provider is dead cheap or even free but you are locked for a year or more. if you look at the unlocked phones, most of their price is higher than that in India or Asia.
> 
> ...



what do u hv to say about a sim free n900 selling for 649$ (Rs. 30k app.)...do u think if the n900 is launched in india then it would be offered at this price?


----------



## k4ce (Nov 29, 2009)

Unlocked cell phones are expensive in the USA. That is because of their format of contract subsidized handsets . So they dont sell that many unlocked phones and hence are expensive . I wouldn't recommend getting a cell phone from the US..


----------



## letmein (Nov 29, 2009)

The $649 is for unlocked N900. If you think it's worth that much, go for it.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 29, 2009)

^^not yet dude. It's a new platform and no apps released yet. Better to go for Android based Motorola Droid and get it unlocked here or look for other phones.


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Dec 9, 2009)

Generally electronic items are costlier in India because those items are assembled in other countries and then imported . so import duty is much higher and this increases the price for the end user . Generally if you have noticed products imported into India are assembled or both assembled and manufactured in either Singapore or China . 

For example this week i got myself a Philips product . There was a "made in China" tag inspite of Philips being a Dutch electronic company . So most of their products for Asian markets are manufactured in China which would mean that electronic items would be cheaper even in China when compared with India because there is no import duty (Tax)


----------



## anispace (Dec 10, 2009)

^^
dude almost all products sold anywhere in the world are now 'Made in China', so its not just the Asian market.

@magneticme200
Unlocked cell phones are mostly expensive in the US, but sometimes u do get some cool discounts. For eg. Nokia 5530XM was available for around $139 (Rs. 6400) on Newegg during thanksgiving which was a really good deal. Nokia 5800 was also available for around $180 at Dell US around a month back.


----------



## magneticme200 (Dec 10, 2009)

anispace said:


> ^^
> dude almost all products sold anywhere in the world are now 'Made in China', so its not just the Asian market.
> 
> @magneticme200
> Unlocked cell phones are mostly expensive in the US, but sometimes u do get some cool discounts. For eg. Nokia 5530XM was available for around $139 (Rs. 6400) on Newegg during thanksgiving which was a really good deal. Nokia 5800 was also available for around $180 at Dell US around a month back.



yes tht true...bt i hvnt got answer to my question as yet...what is the occasion on which the n900 is being offered at $649 which is roughly 30K INR,,,,? and do u really think if in case it launched in india thn would be at this price?


----------



## anispace (Dec 12, 2009)

^^
Nokia N900 is available for around $549 at Newegg currently with free shipping (add the $50 rebate and it comes to around $499).


----------



## magneticme200 (Dec 14, 2009)

anispace said:


> ^^
> Nokia N900 is available for around $549 at Newegg currently with free shipping (add the $50 rebate and it comes to around $499).



now what do u have to say guys???


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Dec 19, 2009)

anispace said:


> ^^
> dude almost all products sold anywhere in the world are now 'Made in China', so its not just the Asian market.


I am not talking about Chinese products (from Chinese companies)which have drastically increased recently .... An Apple I-Pod or a Philips Go Gear sold in the US wont have a "made in china" tag


----------

